
Apple announces Clips - wowsig
http://www.apple.com/
======
ilamont
I have always felt that Apple has struggled with social, despite being given
golden opportunities to exploit their dominance in mobile, music, etc. I'm
thinking back to Ping especially. Curious to see if Clips can do things
differently.

------
thedangler
Is there an actual event going on? I can't find it anywhere only pages saying
its in march 2017.

~~~
wowsig
I don't see any event. Its just splashed across their page.

------
wowsig
A new social app for making and sharing fun social videos.

Why this unexpected announcement?

